# Stomach Issues Affecting School



## mollie789 (Jan 5, 2017)

Around 5 months ago, I had a case of food poisoning and ever since, I have had abdominal pains, nausea, diarrhoea, constipation and anxiety. It has affected how I behave at school and my social life. It's been 3 months and I am still undergoing tests to see what I could have so I'm not ready to try any specific treatments like the FODMAP diet however I have been on anti-spasmodics and am currently taking the probiotic, Alflorex. I think I have learnt to deal with it better: I have a routine in the morning where I try to have as many 'bowel movements' as I can (without causing damage); I have a note where if I have a lot of pain I am allowed to leave the room and seating plans in classes have changed (I am closer to the door). But the mental pain and anxiety this has caused me is unbearable. I was attending counselling to deal with my issues but it didn't help so now I feel lost. I thought this would just blow over and it was just a phase, but now I feel it will last forever.

I have a huge fear of quiet places, where my flatulence or stomach growling may be heard. It is affecting me so much, I have started to skyve some lessons and assemblies, which is not like me at all. Certain days are a massive problem for me. In subjects where we have to perform, I am petrified: I can't exactly wander off in the middle of a performance so I feel trapped. I have missed whole days just to avoid one or two lessons. People at school can be horrible. The thought of doing something embarrassing or people knowing about my stomach is frightening for me.

Outside of school, I am too scared to meet up with my friends incase my stomach gets painful, I feel nauseous or even if I need the toilet. It makes me feel like such a loser. Even my family have commented on my lack of social life, urging me to go out with friends- insisting I'll be okay. While I'd like to think that's the case, I can't bring myself to get up and leave. I'm lost for ideas on what to do.


----------



## erich112 (Jan 7, 2017)

I can completley relate to this. A few years ago i had a bad case of food poisening for a week and ever sicne then my relationship with food has gone wack. Food i used to be able to eat fine suddenly made me always need to go to the bathroom (junk foods/big meals/dairy), mainly becuase my mind was worried that i wouldnt be able to not go to the toilet. it started in the last few years of highschool (i just graduated, im 17) and i constantly felt trapped that i would need the bathroom and i wouldnt have access to one, or that people would find out and make fun of me. i always had days off because of it. i dont do things with friends much and i only have a few friends that i really trsut and are sort of aware of my issues, and if i do go out i have to know that there is an accessile toilet otherwise i feel trapped. its hard... its better now i dont have to go to school, i feel i have more control. i can go to the bathroom when i go to work easy as no one would make fun of me there, although i still have to prepare myself and not eat bad foods the night before. itll get easier when you finish school. my main help is immodium, but im going to go back to my doctor and manage it better, new years resolutions and all. good luck to you, its comforting to know im not the only one experiencing all this rubbish.


----------



## mollie789 (Jan 5, 2017)

Thank you for this comment! It's good to know neither of us are alone. When you mentioned about big meals, junk food and dairy, that's exactly how I feel as well! It's not nice having to restrict your diet like that even if all you want is fast food. It's a shame about our friends as well: this really takes a toll on how we act around them and what we feel comfortable doing with them.
I hope the doctors visits pay off and you can get back to yourself (before the food poisoning) &#128512;


----------



## anussati (Feb 9, 2016)

Same here, though I don't think a food poisoning caused any of my problems. I have a stress-related (panic? anxiety?) IBS, and whenever I have to leave the house, I get an attack to a point where it hurts. It's actually getting worse year by year. Two years ago, I started taking Imodium, and it helps a lot, but after a long-term use it's not as strong as I'd like it to be.

If I could give you a piece of advice, it would be to never start taking Imodium, or a similar medication because it's so easily addictive. The comfort of stopping your bowels before leaving the house is what makes you take the meds more and more often and then you end up having worse stomachaches and stomach problems in general. Missing school is the worst as I know that nobody really understands what I'm going through, but I think it's better than staying on very strong medication. We should fight for our rights, remember that it's not your fault that you're missing school and you have every right to study at home and talk to your teachers about that if you're not feeling well, or secure.

I really hope that your problems will somehow get resolved, just chill, exercise and try to tell your organism that it's ok. Good luck


----------



## mollie789 (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks for the comment! I'll definitely try to avoid taking hardcore meds (as I don't think I could handle getting worse). I will also try and talk to my teachers about it too: I just feel embarrassed talking about it sometimes but I should just bite the bullet! My ideal situation for my stomach would be to work at home but I think I'd become secluded and it wouldn't be healthy for me &#128533;
It's a shame to hear you're getting worse &#128542; I can't imagine your frustration. I hope you find a way of coping and can carry on happily!


----------



## rport45 (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi there, your story is so much like mine it's scary. I am in my third year out of high school and just recalling those days is something I don't like to do. I'm 20 and female. I developed IBS when I was 14 and they lasted all throughout high school and into my first two years of uni. I think antibiotics is the reason, as well as average diet and binge eating habits that developed when I would eat nothing all day in school and then come home and eat everything. I was always an anxious person but in my first year of uni I was prescribed an antidepressant to help with my stomach. I had an adverse reaction to it and have had generalised anxiety/panic disorder ever since. In high school I missed 1.5-2 days a week, and it was even more embarrassing because people noticed I frequently took days off and when I did show up the teachers, students used to brazenly point out my attendance (good to see you! followed by laughter). I avoided school even more. I wanted so desperately to graduate and not be forced to sit in a classroom...... and I promise you, no matter what the difficulties you face in school now, you WILL graduate and have a life to look forward to and school will be a distant memory very quickly.

I don't want to write too much because dense posts are hard to read, but short story: in high school I was bloated, stomach made the WEIRDEST noises humanly possible- that was my biggest concern, and the reason I hated and still do hate classrooms and the absolute silence that environment demands of you-- fuck that. I hate constipation/diarrhea erratically and it seemed as though I was sensitive to every food in the world. I'm now 20 (well, almost), my stomach is so quiet it is quite bizarre (it's a weird feeling when you expect it to growl or pop or whatever the hell those sounds are, and it doesn't), I still have constipation/diarrhea issues occasionally but not to the extent I had them years ago. Unfortunately I can be going well, no stomach problems, life is good, then bam, boyfriend breaks up with me, aunt dies, exams, panic attack etc, and I get diarrhea, constipation, nausea, bloating, sometimes mild depression with it which makes me constipated. Stress levels, nutrition and supplements have to be maintained, the gut can heal, you can get your life back. I sound like a cheesy life guru or something, haha.

This post is messy, but basically, you're not doomed to having these problems forever, and people in school are dicks.


----------



## mollie789 (Jan 5, 2017)

Thank you for commenting! I am a generally nervous person but with this problem, I feel like the panic and anxiety amplifies. It relaxes me to know this might not last that long (I thought I'd be like this forever). This week I'm very stressed: I've got lots of presentations and performances for classes. I'm still bricking it for them but this post has given me some reassurance- it will be a few minutes of my entire life.

I'm sorry to hear about your misfortunes- I hope you're okay now. Glad to hear you've made progress with your stomach!


----------



## erich112 (Jan 7, 2017)

rport45 said:


> Hi there, your story is so much like mine it's scary. I am in my third year out of high school and just recalling those days is something I don't like to do. I'm 20 and female. I developed IBS when I was 14 and they lasted all throughout high school and into my first two years of uni. I think antibiotics is the reason, as well as average diet and binge eating habits that developed when I would eat nothing all day in school and then come home and eat everything. I was always an anxious person but in my first year of uni I was prescribed an antidepressant to help with my stomach. I had an adverse reaction to it and have had generalised anxiety/panic disorder ever since. In high school I missed 1.5-2 days a week, and it was even more embarrassing because people noticed I frequently took days off and when I did show up the teachers, students used to brazenly point out my attendance (good to see you! followed by laughter). I avoided school even more. I wanted so desperately to graduate and not be forced to sit in a classroom...... and I promise you, no matter what the difficulties you face in school now, you WILL graduate and have a life to look forward to and school will be a distant memory very quickly.
> 
> I don't want to write too much because dense posts are hard to read, but short story: in high school I was bloated, stomach made the WEIRDEST noises humanly possible- that was my biggest concern, and the reason I hated and still do hate classrooms and the absolute silence that environment demands of you-- $$$$$$ that. I hate constipation/diarrhea erratically and it seemed as though I was sensitive to every food in the world. I'm now 20 (well, almost), my stomach is so quiet it is quite bizarre (it's a weird feeling when you expect it to growl or pop or whatever the hell those sounds are, and it doesn't), I still have constipation/diarrhea issues occasionally but not to the extent I had them years ago. Unfortunately I can be going well, no stomach problems, life is good, then bam, boyfriend breaks up with me, aunt dies, exams, panic attack etc, and I get diarrhea, constipation, nausea, bloating, sometimes mild depression with it which makes me constipated. Stress levels, nutrition and supplements have to be maintained, the gut can heal, you can get your life back. I sound like a cheesy life guru or something, haha.
> 
> This post is messy, but basically, you're not doomed to having these problems forever, and people in school are dicks.


its really assurring to hear that you've made progress with this horrible thing. i also thought i would be like this forever, although i hope im not. hard to imagine a day when my brain and stomach wont be worrying about IBS!


----------



## Isabellaida (Sep 29, 2017)

It's so good to know that I am not the only one, I feel like I am being stupid when I get anxious over flatulence or grumbling especially in class and its not exactly like you can say "HEY MR BLAH I HAVE TO LEAVE BECAUSE I AM HAVING A PANIC ATTACK BECAUSE I NEED TO GO TO THE TOILET OR MY I'M FARTING OR I DON'T WANT THE JUDGMENTAL IDIOTS IN MY CLASS TO NOTICE MY STOMACH IS GRUMBLING" We just have to push through high school... that's what I keep on telling myself. But after being on this website it has given me a boost, just seeing that you can make it through.


----------



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

I had a friend who experienced this before. She also went counseling for it and it helped her. It took her 7 months to recover. If your current couselor is not contributing to the improvement of your health, maybe you can try looking for another one that will fit you better.


----------

